# The significance of Eärendil



## Arvedui (Jan 30, 2006)

Tolkien's first inspiration that is related to Eärendil was when he read the Old English poem _Crist._ And in Humphrey Carpenter's _Biography_ there is a very good account on how the lines 
_eala! Earendel, engla beorthast_
_ofer middongeard monnum sended_
made an impact on Tolkien.
Soon after he had read _Crist_, Tolkien wrote a poem about Éarendel (which can be found in BoLT 2). Christopher Tolkien has dated this poem to september 1914, which is earlier than any other writing connected to characters in _The Silmarillion_, if my memory serves me right.

Also, in Eärendil, the lines of the Edain houses of Bëor and Hador meet with the Noldor. This makes Eärendil a representative for the Edain that have never been to Valinor, and the Noldor for whom the walls of Valinor was shut.

So, in my humble opinion, the appearance of Eärendil is much more important than "just" being the character that made the Valar go against Morgoth, and then afterwards became a star. I believe that Tolkien buildt his legendarium around Eärendil.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 30, 2006)

> Tolkien's first inspiration that is related to Eärendil was when he read the Old English poem _Crist._ And in Humphrey Carpenter's _Biography_ there is a very good account on how the lines
> _eala! Earendel, engla beorthast_
> _ofer middongeard monnum sended_
> made an impact on Tolkien.


Yet the following comments appear on the relation between the name and its source in letter #297:


> The borrowing, when it occurs (not often) is simply of sounds that are then integrated in a new construction; and only in one case Earendil will reference to its source cast any light on the legends or their 'meaning' - and even in this case the light is little. The use of éarendel in A-S Christian symbolism as the herald of the rise of the true Sun in Christ is completely alien to my use. The Fall of Man is in the past and off stage; the Redemption of Man in the far future. We are in a time when the One God, Eru, is known to exist by the wise, but is not approachable save by or through the Valar, though He is still remembered in (unspoken) prayer by those of Númenórean descent.





> So, in my humble opinion, the appearance of Eärendil is much more important than "just" being the character that made the Valar go against Morgoth, and then afterwards became a star. I believe that Tolkien buildt his legendarium around Eärendil.


Though I took great pleasure in making Earendil's profile, I will have to disagree with you; in letter #130, Tolkien reffers to the story of Beren and Luthien as being the "chief of the stories of the Silmarillion, and the one most fully treated ". To his merit, Tolkien did name him the greatest of the half elven, the one who brings Silmarillion to its end and, as you noted, who links his descendants to significant characters.


----------



## Arvedui (Jan 31, 2006)

Beren and Lúthien is perhaps the most complete of the stories in The Silmarillion, but too me there is something more about the story of Eärendil. _Of Beren and Lúthien_ can also be seen as "just" a step along the way for the story to culminate with the coming of Eärendil to Valinor. A crucial, and probably the most important step, yes. But nevertheless: everything draws towards the point where Eärendil acts as the messenger for both the Children. And the story after he comes to Valinor isn't very much developed is it? It is more of a summary, methinks.

To your points from Letter #297: I did not, and still do not, think of Eärendil in any Christian context. In fact, I pay attention to distinguishing the works of Tolkien from any religion. 
What I have done, is to look into how Eärendil was the one that begged for mercy on behalf of both kindreds. After all, they had both Fallen. Not only Men, but also the Elves. Chiefly the Noldor, but also the Sindar that was caught in the _Doom of the North_. From there, I drew the link back to the fact that the lines in _Crist_ are mentioned as the first element of inspiration that can be found in Tolkien's legendarium.
And to me it is striking how the Eärendil that is described in _The Silmarillion_ has elements that are so closely linked to the Earendel described in _Crist_.
In _Crist_ it is an angel, yes, but that is also the only difference. Put in Star instead of Angel, and it is just the same isn't it?


----------



## Annaheru (Jan 31, 2006)

I believe in the centrality of the Lay of Leithian. This story is the focal point. The return of the Noldor and the war against Morgoth provides a framework for the uniting of the two children of Eru, Elf and Man. The story starts in the vast sweepings of angels, and then narrows down until we reach these two individuals. When they combine the races it changes the fate of both. The whole recorded history of ME following this event is easily seen as their family history. 
Luthien first moves Mandos to pity, setting a precedent for Earendil's reception, and providing the means (Silmaril) for him to reach Aman. Earendil springs from their story, and is entirely dependant on their story. Elrond and Elros, whos families provide the central context for LoTR, are dependant on Luthien and Beren. Luthien and Beren reopen the streams of possibility in ME. It is the line of Luthien which shall never fail- not the line of Earendil (though he inherits that line). The story of Luthien and Beren comes during the darkest hour of all, and brings hope to the Nolder and Edain. 

In the river of ME history, the story of Beren and Luthien represents the rapids- the story of Earendil merely that night's campsite: neither the crucial point in the journey, nor the final destination.


----------



## Arvedui (Jan 31, 2006)

I would not go as far as to say that Lúthien moving Mandos to pity was to set a framework for Eärendil. The way I see it, Ulmo is more instrumental in Eärendil's accomplishment than Lúthien ever was. 
Don't forget that Eärendil is not from the line of Lúthien & Beren. He is the son of Tuor & Idril. It is through his marriage with Elwing that the two lines meet. So Eärendil is in no way dependant on Lúthien. That the line of Lúthien will never fail, is fo course true, but that line runs through Elrond and Elros, who were the sons of..... Eärendil. So likewise, you can state that the line of Eärendil will never fail either.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 31, 2006)

> Luthien first moves Mandos to pity, setting a precedent for Earendil's reception


I disagree; in Laws and customs of the eldar, HoME X, in refference to the marriage of Finwe and Indis, Mandos himself foretells of the coming of Earendil and of his great value.


> But nevertheless: everything draws towards the point where Eärendil acts as the messenger for both the Children. And the story after he comes to Valinor isn't very much developed is it? It is more of a summary, methinks.


Well, that is because Earendil's importance resides in just that - ending the Silmarillion - but the end isn't the most important part of the story :


Letter #131 to Milton Waldman said:


> There are other stories almost equally full in treatment, and equally independent and yet linked to the general history. ... And the tale, or tales, of Earendil the Wanderer. He is important as the person who brings the Silmarillion to its end, and as providing in his offspring the main links to and persons in the tales of later Ages. His function, as a representative of both Kindreds, Elves and Men, is to find a sea-passage back to the Land of the Gods, and as ambassador persuade them to take thought again for the Exiles, to pity them, and rescue them from the Enemy.


----------



## Annaheru (Jan 31, 2006)

Arvedui said:


> It is through his marriage with Elwing that the two lines meet. So Eärendil is in no way dependant on Lúthien.


 
Earendil's dependance to Luthien is not familial, but related to his quest. When he originally attempts his voyage he fails, and returns to ME. On the way he is met by Elwing (descendant of Beren and Luthien) with the Silmaril (recovered by Beren and Luthien). In the story Earendil's successful navigation is tied to the Silmaril, hence his success hinged on the actions of Beren and Luthien.

As to the Mandos/pity thing- forget it, I was going somewhere else with that, and it's not important enough to explain (if I could). . .


----------



## octoburn (Jan 31, 2006)

I don't think that Eärendil was so much the crucial part (though it is one of them, IMO) of the story of Middle Earth, but it is crucial in the aspect that it's what spurred Tolkien to create the world of Middle Earth. the word "middongeard" is Anglo-Saxon for the phrase "Middle Earth". IMO, it is part of the genius of Tolkien's creating of a mythology that engulfed (and eventually "evolved" into) all European myth.


----------



## Arvedui (Feb 1, 2006)

I have never stated that the story of Eärendil is the most important (or the most crucial) tale in _The Silmarillion_. What I have stated, is that there is a number of elements that seem to point at Eärendil being at the centre of Tolkien's legendarium. This is related to the initial inspiration, and to Eärendil's mission as the one begging for pardon on behalf of the Children of Ilúvatar. And now *octoburn* have added _middongeard_ to the list as well, a fact that slipped when writing the initial post.
It might be that *Thorondor_* is right, and that I am putting too much emphazis of the ending of _The Silmarillion_. But on the other hand, the reference to _HoME X_ shed some more light on the matter. It is not an everyday description that Mandos gives and relates to Eärendil.


The Later Quenta Silmarillion - HoME X said:


> But I say unto you that the children of Indis shall also be great, and the Tale of Arda more glorious because of their coming. And from them shall spring things so fair that no tears shall dim their beauty; in whose being the Valar, and the Kindreds both of Elves and of Men that are to come shall all have part, and in whose deeds they shall rejoice. So that, long hence when all that here is, and seemeth yet fair and impregnable, shall nonetheless have faded and passed away, the Light of Aman shall not wholly cease among the free peoples of Arda until the end.
> 'When he that shall be called Eärendil setteth foot upon the shores of Aman, ye shall remember my words. In that hour ye will not say that that Statute of Justice hath borne fruit only in death; and the griefs that shall come ye shall weigh in the balance, and they shall not seem too heavy compared with the rising of the light when Valinor groweth dim.'


----------



## Thorondor_ (Feb 1, 2006)

> But on the other hand, the reference to _HoME X_ shed some more light on the matter. It is not an everyday description that Mandos gives and relates to Eärendil.


It is worth noting that in the Silmarillion version, Mandos actually requests the death of our beloved hero .


----------



## Arvedui (Feb 2, 2006)

That is not necesarrily so. Mandos asks a question:


> Shall mortal Man step living upon the undying lands, and yet live?


 And it can just as well be read as a rethorical question. It seem to me that Mandos is acting as the Devil's Advocate on this instance, reminding the Valar that no matter the importance of Eärendil's quest, a number of "rules" has been broken and that they have to decide what to do about that.

And isn't it interesting that Mandos (in HoME X) does foresee the coming of Eärendil, but he is obviously unable to foresee the coming of Lúthien and what she will request?


----------



## Ingwë (Feb 6, 2006)

I think he is very special character. The tale of Earedil is one of the earliest written by Tolkien. 
Earendil is the son of Tuor and Idril Celebrindal. Tuor is son of Huor and Rian. Rian is of the House of Beor; Huor is of the House of Hador. Idril is the daughter of the King of Gondolin Turgon. So Earendil is Half-Elf. He has the blood of the two of the three houses of the Edain and the blood of the High Elves. He is descendant of the King of Gondolin. His role is to represent the free people of Beleriand. His name means _'sea-lover'_. I don't know whether Earendil is the original name of that character or it appears later, when Tolkien started writing_ Quenta Silmarilion_. He might have renamed him to fit the Tale Of The First Age.
The name _sea-loved_ or _The Mariner_ is perfect for the One who sailed to Valinor to ask the Valar to help him and the other free people. 
Earendil's wife is Elwing. The name means _star spray _- perfect for Mariner's wife. Elwing is a daughter of Dior (Half-Elf, son of Beren and Luthien) and Nimlot. So Elwing is 3/4 Elf. 
So it seems to me that those two characters are created for one another. There is a link between their names, they have the blood of both Elves and Men in their veins. Not surprisingly, it was them who sailed to Valinor to ask for forgiveness and help.


----------



## Arvedui (Jan 2, 2009)

I just want to bump this thread in the hope that there is someone who can offer new arguments...


----------



## Alcuin (Jan 2, 2009)

What are we discussing in this thread: 


The centrality of Eärendil in the Tolkien legendarium? as opposed to, say, the centrality of the Beren-Lúthien storyline? Or
The importance of the Anglo-Saxon poem _Crist_ in providing impetus and guidance in driving Tolkien to develop his legendarium?

Those are two very different lines of discussion, even though they are intertwined.


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 3, 2009)

I've never thought that the Beren and Luthien story is central in the legendaruim, though, as Thorondor mentioned, Tolkien himself said it is the most important in the Silmarilion. 
I've always seen Fëanor as the most important and the most significant character in the Silmarilion, even though I don't like him. I have friends who see Melkor as a central figure in the Silmarilion and I can understand why: while Fëanor started the War, Earendil finished it, it was Melkor who played an important role in all deeds in the First age and the countless years before it. Even so, Melkor is a negative character and I think we're talking about the good guys, aren't we? 
And back to the Beren and Luthien story. The poem that tells their story is _The Lay Of Leithian,_ which means _release from bondage_. Tolkien himself never explained the exact meaning of that phrase so we can only speculate. Nevertheless, it suggests that Tolkien viewed it as the central in the legendarium. It's pity that I can't completely understand why 
As I've already posted in this thread, I see significance in Earendil's name and heritage, as well as the name and heritage of his wife Elwing. It was him that ended the war by going to the Valar but still I don't see him as a central figure in the Tolkien legendarium.

Perhaps we can start a thread "Central figures in the Tolkien legendarium". It sounds interesting. What do you think, guys (and girls  )?
And Arvedui, it's really nice to see you around again!


----------



## Arvedui (Jan 3, 2009)

Alcuin said:


> What are we discussing in this thread:
> 
> 
> The centrality of Eärendil in the Tolkien legendarium? as opposed to, say, the centrality of the Beren-Lúthien storyline? Or
> ...


Perhaps a third alternative: As inspiration for what was to come later.

The only thing I know for sure is that the more I ponder over this, the less sure I become about anything.....



Ingwë said:


> And Arvedui, it's really nice to see you around again!


Thanks. It feels really nice to be "home" again.


----------

